# Watch me on ch 2, cbs, tonight at 11



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i contacted ch 2, asa aarons and 4 hours later they called.
re diamond, who again, didn't call me back.
did the interview at 6, and on at 11.
my dogs were perfectly behaved.
even vangie the wild child.

hope it does some good.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bett said:


> i contacted ch 2, asa aarons and 4 hours later they called.
> re diamond, who again, didn't call me back.
> did the interview at 6, and on at 11.
> my dogs were perfectly behaved.
> ...


Will it be online!? I don't have cable!

What did they talk about?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How do I see it from Texas? I wanna see it. ACK! 

Go you! You are going to make them sit up and take notice and quit ignoring you.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking forward to it-- well done in pushing this forward...


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to DVR it lol


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I am in queens ny will be watching.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I really hope it will be online! Do you know what the title will be so we could look it up?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

xellil said:


> How do I see it from Texas? I wanna see it. ACK!
> 
> Go you! You are going to make them sit up and take notice and quit ignoring you.


Maybe on the computer.
Talked about how diamond is saying no dogs got sick from recall but now that 14 people got salmonella, they may have to admit that dogs got sick, but not salmonella.it seems it's easier for humans to get it.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I think this may be the start to it! Can't wait to see the showing!

Salmonella Scare Forces Diamond Pet Foods Recall « CBS New York

You said you talked to them around 6 and they posted this at 7:45

I can't wait!!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG! DFC made it on the news. HOW AWESOME!!!!

Good job bett! And your lovely babies made it on tv too! woohoo, you are famous. LOL


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes-- good job on the news segment! And I loved how they panned over to the computer with DFC on the screen...

Thank you for getting the word out, and standing up for the well-being of your dogs... being advocates for them. If not us, then who?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

can y'all post a link to the segment


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I saw Rebel in Xellil's avatar!!! And I think Naturalfeddogs australian shepherd eating a chicken carcass... and and and... another little black mutt dog but I don't remember who's avatar that is. Cool!!!!

And thank you, Betty, for getting the word out!

Missy - the link is on the first page of this thread.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

it doesn't show video...just an article/info


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Way to go above and beyond for every ones pets :cheer2:


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Good job!!! That was very well done of you!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Frickin awesome!! Go Betty!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job! It is great to see that someone is getting the news out on this. Maybe you saved some dogs and cats with that!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Scroll all the way to the bottom of the article, the link is there...



frogdog said:


> it doesn't show video...just an article/info


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I love how happy all this makes us and then I tell my mom that someone online I know got on tv,
Me: I hope Diamond gets shut down.
Mom: Well you don't want them shut down.
Me: Yes I do this is not their first recall.
End of discussion. 
 Non dog people.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally, the segment loaded...wasn't there for me last night after looking three times. Great job and with a screen shot of DFC makes you wonder how many people will flock here out of interest.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OH. MY. GOD. This is amazing! 

Now is Diamond's chance to prove those of us wrong who say the dog food companies don't give a crap. 

Betty would you consider posting your story and a link to that video on Consumer Affairs ConsumerAffairs.com: Knowledge is Power! Consumer news, reviews, complaints, resources, safety recalls to warn others?- 

AND, you should send it to Susan Thixton of truthaboutpetfood.com - she knows how to get the word out and tracks these things

Here is the page to submit:
Report a Pet Food/Treat Adverse Event

I think she would LOVE LOVE LOVE that news story if she hasn't seen it.

I hope they acknowledge they made your dogs sick. I really believe the only way those companies EVER do anything is through pressure from the media. The FDA or USDA darn sure aren't our advocates with them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And wasn't it so cool that DFC was on your computer? I know there are lots of facebook pages, people are starting them up alot, but in the end this is THE PLACE, baby, to learn about dog food - both dry AND raw.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Loved it! Hope people open up their eyes.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

GREAT JOB! That was soooo awesome!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

xellil said:


> And wasn't it so cool that DFC was on your computer? I know there are lots of facebook pages, people are starting them up alot, but in the end this is THE PLACE, baby, to learn about dog food - both dry AND raw.


Did you spot Rebel? I saw him in your avatar as she was scrolling down the page. It's easy to miss. Rebel and his precious floppy cropped ears are kinda famous.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Did you spot Rebel? I saw him in your avatar as she was scrolling down the page. It's easy to miss. Rebel and his precious floppy cropped ears are kinda famous.


I did! But it took me a couple of tries; it goes by so fast. What I DID like was they showed several seconds of the dog food forum and logo and when you search google with those keywords this site is at the top; maybe we'll get some new folks interested in learning about dog food.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Diamond Pet Foods Expands Its Recall « CBS New York

filled out both those forms also. never heard from diamond yet. after a zillion emails -one where they offered me a coupon. seriously?
and now, yesterday, the head vet was supposed to call me back.that's when i contacted asa aarons. 6 hours later they were in my house.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

bett said:


> Diamond Pet Foods Expands Its Recall « CBS New York
> 
> filled out both those forms also. never heard from diamond yet. after a zillion emails -*one where they offered me a coupon. seriously?*
> and now, yesterday, the head vet was supposed to call me back.that's when i contacted asa aarons. 6 hours later they were in my house.


What a joke!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

bett said:


> Diamond Pet Foods Expands Its Recall « CBS New York
> 
> filled out both those forms also. never heard from diamond yet. after a zillion emails -one where they offered me a coupon. seriously?
> and now, yesterday, the head vet was supposed to call me back.that's when i contacted asa aarons. 6 hours later they were in my house.


Any update on what happened after they came to your house?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Diamond sounds like a prick company if you ask me. Not talking to concerned customers, refusing to return inquiries from the media... Granted this is nothing like the melamine scandal but it's the same display of arrogance. Avoid.


----------



## Bxrdogs4me (Jul 21, 2009)

Great job, bett! I am so disgusted by Diamond. I still can't believe how many different products they manufacture. UGH.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Emailed hazel sanchez today, as well as the cdc (called them too but they brushed me off to fda, which i had already done and spoke to them after filing a report).
If anyone here suspects their dog became ill from any of the recalled food, they need to get in touch with diamond and the media.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Great interview! :clap2: it's sad how this recall thing turn out, I hope the other smaller brands that had contracts wit them get smart and run away from diamond.





bett said:


> Diamond Pet Foods Expands Its Recall « CBS New York
> 
> filled out both those forms also. never heard from diamond yet. after a zillion emails -one where they offered me a coupon. seriously?
> and now, yesterday, the head vet was supposed to call me back.that's when i contacted asa aarons. 6 hours later they were in my house.


That's a shame, they should at least offered you a free replacement bag, it's so awful that they ignored you, now that was on TV I want to see what happens.


----------

